# History of chapter divisions in the Bible



## Pergamum (Jul 1, 2009)

Anybody got info on the history of chapter divisions in the Bible, who did it, when, and what principles did he use.

For instance, why is Colossians 4:1 in chapter 4 and not in chapter 3 where it seems better to belong?


----------



## Jake (Jul 1, 2009)

I know Wikipedia isn't too respected around these parts, but this article is well written and is accurate with other things I have read: Chapters and verses of the Bible - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## chbrooking (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm dying to know how the author of that article would substantiate this sort of claim:



> The Old Testament began to be put into sections *before the Babylonian Captivity (586 BC)* with the five books of Moses being put into a 154-section reading program to be used in a three-year cycle. *Later (before 536 BC)* the Law was put into 54 sections and 669 sub-divisions for reading.



But you are right, generally the article is pretty good.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Jul 1, 2009)

"But through [Robert] Stephanus the versification of the Old Testament found its way into the Hebrew Bible printed first in 1571. Then Theodor Beza's use of Stephanus' verse and chapter divisions in his edition of the textus receptus of the New Testament (1565) assured them the permanence that they enjoy in our Bibles today." Daniel P. Fuller, from Chapters and Verses - Late Comers


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 3, 2009)

Why isn't Colossians 4:1 part of chapter 3 then? Some of the breaks seem so arbitrary.


----------



## bookslover (Jul 3, 2009)

Pergy: There's an old joke to the effect that the guy made the chapter and verse divisions while riding a wobbly horse on a crooked road...


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 3, 2009)

I thought maybe they just ran out of room on their scroll....or ink in their quill


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jul 3, 2009)

Anyone familiar with the Scrivener Paragraph Bible? This version is available from Zondervan as their KJV Study Bible.

AMR


----------

